
Tor 0.3.3.6 released - _jomo
https://blog.torproject.org/tor-0336-released-new-stable-series
======
kodablah
> There is now a documented stable API for programs that need to embed Tor.

This is a nice feature. It's just a wrapper around main and CLI args, but lets
us statically link it. I just built a Go project[0] that supports this API in
statically compiled Tor[1].

> The control port now supports commands and events for v3 onion services.

This is also awesome as v3 services publish much faster. I can create an
ephemeral v3 service and have it published in a few seconds as opposed to many
seconds with v2. Granted the name is way longer because it embeds an entire
ed25519 pub key in there, but it's worth it. There are many other internal
benefits of v3 too.

0 - [https://github.com/cretz/bine](https://github.com/cretz/bine) 1 -
[https://github.com/cretz/tor-static](https://github.com/cretz/tor-static)

